

Woman Forced To Strip And Serve Jail Time For Overdue Ticket - jes
http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2013/10/24/woman-endures-strip-search-jail-time-for-overdue-ticket/

======
jes
Government is force, and government must have a legal monopoly on the
initiation of force in a society. And yet, the use of force should be
appropriate to the circumstances. This was not.

